# ELEnin Comet Is A NASA Psyop Cover For Incoming Dwarf Star



## Terral (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings to All:

My investigation into the ELEnin Comet began in early February, 2011 amid controversy that Leonid ELEnin is 'code' for a meteor shower Extinction-Level Event that others have also started to investigate (ATS topic).  I have exchanged several emails with someone posing as Leonid Elenin (l.elenin@gmail.com) and have concluded this to be some  kid answering emails as some kind of counterintelligence operation, as  he was unable to answer even the simple questions on this ELEnin Comet topic to  add that he hopes to make a real live reporter interview about his  discovery some day in the future. Right off the bat in my investigation of this  ELEnin Case, I ran across the evidence that Google had blocked out a  section of Google Sky that just happens to be the same coordinates as this ELEnin  Comet (5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58" =  topic) near the Orion Constellation.   

ELEnin NASA JPL Orbit Data 

NASA came out with the orbit data for their ELEnin Comet that the  Russian supposedly discovered using a remote-controlled telescope in New  Mexico (article) at 4.316 AU (400+ million miles) from Earth, but amateur astronomers using telescopes cannot find his comet at less than 2 AU.  Careful analysis of the JPL orbit data for this inbound object reveals a  startling series of seeming coincidences beginning with the Earth axis shift on February  27, 2010 with the 8.8 Chile Quake that took place on a Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment. Then we have the September 4, 2010 7.2 Christchurch, New  Zealand Quake that happened on a ELEnin/Sun/Earth alignment late last  summer. More recently the Earth axis shifted 4 inches at the March 11, 2011 9.0 Japan  Quake that also took place on a Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment saying this inbound object has much greater mass than any mere comet ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I"]Video[/ame]). This Event Timeline (GLP link) was drafted using the NASA JPL orbit data for their ELEnin Comet.       

Evidence of a 10th planet began to surface back in January of 1983 with this New York Times article (story) thought at the time to be Planet X. The Wiki general information for a brown dwarf star (link)  indicates that these objects are very difficult to see. Most people  seem to think that a dwarf star of great mass would be visible if using the  ELEnin orbit/flight path, but LUCUS explains why we cannot yet see this  inbound object in the first video here. Apparently the combination of being super-cold and containment within a  massive gravity well provides the dwarf star with a cloak of  invisibility, because the star absorbs light and the gravity well creates a phenomena  called *Gravitational Lensing* (link)  that bends light and allows you to see the stars in the distance. The  NASA orbit data says this comet reaches perigee in the center of orbit nearest the  Sun on September 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 Attacks. The data says third conjunction is November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered JFK ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI"]Video[/ame]).  

The whole solar system is heating up (ATS topic), the Sun is becoming active (link)  and earth change events are becoming more frequent with greater intensity with increased global warming,  volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, sinking islands, magnetic pole  migration, mass animal deaths and much more (GLP topic).  Many fail to realize that while the 9.0 Japan Quake shifted Earth axis 4 inches at the ELEnin alignment,  the water tables reportedly rose in Florida like with the 8.8 Chile  Quake that shifted Earth axis last year (story).  March 11, 2011 is the same time that Texas aquifers fluctuated with the 9.0 Japan Quake,  which now seems more likely to be caused by the Sun/Earth/ELEnin  alignment than an earthquake halfway around the world. In fact, earth change events  appear to be escalating (like earth wobble) with the approach of the *ELEnin object* ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcJzLBcDdzM"]Video[/ame]).  

Then we arrive at the fact that Greenland experienced sunrise two days early (story), which is a great sign that something is off with Earth orbit. LUCUS explains how the approach of a brown dwarf star answers a lot of questions (link) about what is happening all around us that others simply cannot begin to answer. While I expect those blinded by *Normalcy Bias* (Wiki  and shills) to fill this topic with denial, denial, denial, that is  easily answered with one-sentence statements, someone please post a reporter interview of  Leonid ELEnin with recent pictures of his comet discovery. That should  be a simple task since his comet is now less than 2 AU from Earth.  

When the reader finally wakes up to what is really happening, then you may want to identify *Planet X Safe Zones* (topic). FEMA is buying billions in food (story) for the Elite and prepping without you right now as we speak ...


----------



## Oddball (Apr 5, 2011)

We survived the magnetic pole flip, I'm sure we'll get through this one just fine.


----------



## Terral (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Oddball:



Oddball said:


> We survived the magnetic pole flip, I'm sure we'll get through this one just fine.


The *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (link) includes the geological pole shift around *September 26, 2011* at the next Sun/ELEnin/Earth alignment. The dwarf star was too far away (2+ AU) from Earth to take polarity control from the Sun at the March 11, 2011 alignment. However, the star will pass directly between Sun and Earth to be only .396 AU away from our planet later this summer. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczKBTN-HGs]Dutchsinse Earthquake Update Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-nH2ty0n_s]Dutchsinse Earthquake Update Part 2[/ame]

Everyone should be keeping an eye on the *earth change symptoms* (topic) that includes increased global warming, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, fluctuating magnetosphere, magnetic pole migration, mass animal deaths, sinking islands, ocean conveyor interruption and many other earth changes explained by *LUCUS* (link) that all can be attributed to the approach of a brown dwarf star. If these earth change events diminish to nothing, then my ELEnin = dwarf star hypothesis IS WRONG and I am more than happy. However, if these things continue to escalate higher and higher, then we know the cause is this approaching dwarf star with perigee on 9/11/2011.


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Terral 

So are you going to stop calling elenin nibiru yet bc like said before nibiru is a plant not brown dwarf.....not to say there is not one but I'm still not sure if I can buy in to all your YouTube videos the only user I really can dig is Dutch....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 5, 2011)

jezuz h krist

we are all going to die

again


fyi;  I really don't want to know if the world is coming to an end, since I'm gonna be dead anyway


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 6, 2011)

If it does witch it won't I dont care anymore anyways the worlds so fucked up now and everything


----------



## Douger (Apr 6, 2011)

Cootaloot said:


> Hi Terral
> 
> So are you going to stop calling elenin nibiru yet bc like said before nibiru is a *plant* not brown dwarf..


Are you smoking some Nibiru now ?


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 6, 2011)

Douger said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Terral
> ...



Me no just stateing that if this comet where anything but a comet witch it's not that calling it nibiru witch everyone calls a plant to call it a brown dwarf is bs just bc you cant see it or don't know what your looking for...really I don't know how to word what I'm saying there so you know I'm what terral calls a shill for coming up with such nonsense but really it's not nonsense when you think about it and can understand what I'm typing....bc to tell you the truth I sometimes come back to what iv typed and it's makes no sense to me lol but others read it and think that it make some sense....but for the record I don't not believe in nibiru or that elenin is a brown dwarf


----------



## krikeysmatez (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep up the good work Terral...  was looking at the navy map and it appears that where I live (Huntsville, Al) will soon have a beach.   I have my camping gear loaded in truck at all times and filling up on food stocks/canned goods as of recently.  Now Im just trying to decide on a good place to go.   I did some land surveying for a trio of hunting clubs in Paint Rock, Al and over a period of 9 months spent every day in these mountains (more like hills) of Paint Rock.   This location is about an hour east of Huntsville and not sure on the elevation yet  but its pretty high.  Plenty of caves, springs, and game to hunt there and I know it like the back of my hand.  Just hoping it will be far enough away from the action if you know what i mean.  Ill be listening for updates...thank you for your informative hard work sir.


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol yeah I have some Doug you want some......PLANET dam I can type to save my life lol no wonder my term papers always go crapy grades lol


----------



## Douger (Apr 6, 2011)

Cootaloot said:


> Lol yeah I have some Doug you want some......PLANET dam I can type to save my life lol no wonder my term papers always go crapy grades lol


Thanks for the offer but I grow my own medicine. AK47 at the moment.
That shit makes your glasses turn blue...........


----------



## Douger (Apr 6, 2011)

I got the seeds from the brown dwarf. Henrique.


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Krikey:



krikeysmatez said:


> Keep up the good work Terral...  was looking at the navy map and it appears that where I live (Huntsville, Al) will soon have a beach.



Navy Map New Madrid Caldera

Huntsville appears to be about 60 miles from the edge of the New Madrid Caldera Damage Area, which seems just a little bit close; when you consider the dangerous gases. When and if that area blows, then your escape route will definitely be east of your current location. 



krikeysmatez said:


> I have my camping gear loaded in truck at all times and filling up on food stocks/canned goods as of recently.  Now Im just trying to decide on a good place to go.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcbX_jN4c_4]Official Meet Up Video[/ame]

This is our meet up video where you can look around for others forming groups in your area. The best survival strategy includes joining a group of like-minded survivalists so everyone can watch the back of everyone else when the crap hits the fan. Small groups will be vulnerable to hoards of people migrating out of the cities into the countryside. The people coming to harm you will not be the govt or the Chinese or people after your gold and silver. They will be hungry and trying in desperation to survive another day.



krikeysmatez said:


> I did some land surveying for a trio of hunting clubs in Paint Rock, Al and over a period of 9 months spent every day in these mountains (more like hills) of Paint Rock.   This location is about an hour east of Huntsville and not sure on the elevation yet  but its pretty high.  Plenty of caves, springs, and game to hunt there and I know it like the back of my hand.  Just hoping it will be far enough away from the action if you know what i mean.  Ill be listening for updates...thank you for your informative hard work sir.


Paint Rock and Huntsville are actually about the same elevation, but there is high ground in between those two locations. Paint Rock seems to go straight uphill on the west side to 1500 feet. I know some people in that part of Alabama that might be interested in forming a group if you are interested. My ELEnin/dwarf star investigation continues, which I hope turns into nothing. However, with WW3 trying to start in the Middle East, and the US Economy imploding all around us, the crap could hit the fan before this ELEnin object closes in later this summer. We are hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.

Terral


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb7PhaNT9so"]4/6/2011 -- USA -- Earthquake and Volcano UPDATE[/ame]

The magma is building under the western USA where Dutch expects to see an earthquake event in the next two weeks issuing a severe earthquake watch. Next the New Madrid Caldera is expected to begin heating up with increased in seismic activity. Yellowstone continues to bulge and build up pressure as the dwarf star gets nearer and nearer with each passing day.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 6, 2011)

This all appears very serious and believable. But somehow I seriously don't believe it.


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 7, 2011)

So what about comet Honda and levy terral i think they are the ones you should be worried about they get alot closer to earth the elenin


----------



## idb (Apr 7, 2011)

Does this mean I won't have to pay my mortgage back?


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 7, 2011)

Im not saying impact just saying there are alot of close flybys coming this year like there is ever year like the one in 09 that was as big as the empire state building that went between the earth and the moon that we didnt hear about till after it went by


----------



## krikeysmatez (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey again all..Thanks for the pointers too Terral.  Just wanted to drop this off here as "food for thought" in your plans.  We all see and know what happens around these places

zebu.uoregon.edu/1999/ph161/l18.html]How a Nuclear Reactor Works

Maybe someone can repost that link because i cant until 15 posts

Thanks


----------



## Terral (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Krikey and Coot:

Krikey's link: http://zebu.uoregon.edu/1999/ph161/l18.html



Cootaloot said:


> So what about comet Honda and levy terral i think they are the ones you should be worried about they get alot closer to earth the elenin



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I"]2/27/2010 + 3/11/2011 Events Took Place On ELEnin Alignments[/ame]

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Someone take the JPL data for these other objects and prove by the alignments that major earthquakes, Earth axis shifts, and aquifers shifts have taken place like on 2/27/2010 (Chile) and 3/11/2011 (Japan). Then I will be concerned about those objects. Until then, they are just comets.


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I'm still not convinced that elenin is a brown dwarf star but I will agree  there are alot of werid stuff happening


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2011)

Cootaloot said:


> If it does witch it won't I dont care anymore anyways the worlds so fucked up now and everything


Who the hell taught you English?? Just asking.


----------



## Cootaloot (Apr 8, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> > If it does witch it won't I dont care anymore anyways the worlds so fucked up now and everything
> ...



I know it bad I don't go back and prove read what I post and 99% of it ethier don't make sense or is spelled wrong like I've said before in other post I'm not good at writing my thoughts down I can give a speech forever but when it comes to writeing it just comes out all wrong.....lol I'm what you call a dumbass I guess....but at least Im willing to admit it on like some people on here..ones who go on and on about something that everyone one on here has debunked over an over but just keeps on gathering useless info


----------

